
Harvard Nets Nearly $9M in Coronavirus Aid - theBashShell
https://www.thecrimson.com/article/2020/4/15/harvard-coronavirus-cares-act/
======
mullingitover
Given that Harvard's endowment is over 40 billion dollars, this feels like
people giving Bill Gates reddit gold in his AMA.

~~~
Finnucane
That’s how much it was before the collapse, it’s a little less now. Also,
endowments aren’t like checking accounts. You can’t withdraw money
arbitrarily. Income from the endowment is expected to defray the costs of
operations, and most of the funds are contractually earmarked for specific
purposes. When the income goes down, it’s a problem for the university.

